# Cichlid Partisans UNITE!!!!!



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Comrades!
today i come to you not as a leader, but a brother. Us supporters of the Cichlid Partisan Alliance have been persecuted for our preferences and beliefs!! The minds behind the Nazi Piranha Party have finally taken it too far!!! Their leader, Fuhrer Azeral, is a calculating, sadistic individual. hell bent on instilling his beliefs in our people. They have segregated us, interred us, and used us as cannon fodder. It is time that we rise up against this scourge, and stop this facist fish movement in it's tracks..

so i call to you, cichlid keepers...brothers...comrades...rise up with me, and stop this menace!!!!

we must take our fight to them! to their tanks, to their homes....to their minds.

they outnumber us, are better equipped for war. but that means nothing comrades, for we have the pure unadultered aggression needed to beat this nemesis that has thrown itself upon us.

Let's rise up now, and stop the fascist movement in it's tracks...

Go forth my friends...TO VICTORY!!!!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

lay off the crack


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

:rock:

Im an outcast, cause I own both... I will burn too


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Puff said:


> Comrades!
> today i come to you not as a leader, but a brother. Us supporters of the Cichlid Partisan Alliance have been persecuted for our preferences and beliefs!! The minds behind the Nazi Piranha Party have finally taken it too far!!! Their leader, Fuhrer Azeral, is a calculating, sadistic individual. hell bent on instilling his beliefs in our people. They have segregated us, interred us, and used us as cannon fodder. It is time that we rise up against this scourge, and stop this facist fish movement in it's tracks..
> 
> so i call to you, cichlid keepers...brothers...comrades...rise up with me, and stop this menace!!!!
> ...


Great Speech


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

where the hell is azeral???lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think we now have a good story line for the comic compition


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Puff said:


> where the hell is azeral???lol
> [snapback]1081756[/snapback]​


Oooh he is on the way...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You're on their territory.

Bettas for teh win!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That was a f*cking Awesome SPeech!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Piranha Nazi Manifesto









We the Piranha Nazi's ,being of sound mind and spirit, hereby declare ourselves the Master Hobbyists. All other hobbyists shall bow before us and recieve scorn and hatred for the insolent filth you keep in your tanks. Let it be known that upon your exposure for being a "lesser hobbyist" that we shall make every effort to make your species of choice......feeders for the Master Piranha. Heil Piranhas!!! Heil!!

Puff, I am the leader of the Piranha Nazi Party. You have been exposed for being a "lesser hobbyist" by keeping that filth in your tank. Your Partisan Force is made of inferior species, you shall be owned. Your cichlids shall be taken to my cariba tank immediately for extermination. Report to re-education camp. Your love of those mongrol fish shall cease!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Azeral said:


> Piranha Nazi Manifesto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay, i have missed something :rasp:


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

De Fuhrer Azeral's Log supplemental:

It is with determined resolve and vicious hatred that we shall strike down the mongrolization of fish keeping. All dissidents to the cause of purity in fish tanks shall be terminated.

Hence today I believe I am acting in accordance with the will of the Almighty Creator; by defining myself against the Cichlid, I am fighting for the work of the Lord.

All Fish culture, all the result of art, science and technology that we see before us today, are almost exclusively the creative product of the Piranha.

The Piranha Reich as a state must embrace all Piranhas and has the task...of..slowly and surely raising them to a dominant position.

All other species of fish shall be kept only for the purpose of being feeders. All posts about other fish shall be met with a brutal reprisal. My people we will prevail.

Heil Piranha! Heil
Death to the Partisan Scum.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

and so i am met with the great dillema, fight and possibly die for the superiority of the cichlid species, or join the ranks of the piranha reich. the outcome of the unforseen future is in the hands of a select few, and so it is, i shall fight for the cichlids, DOWN WITH THE PIRANHA WHOREMONGERS!!!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> and so i am met with the great dillema, fight and possibly die for the superiority of the cichlid species, or join the ranks of the piranha reich. the outcome of the unforseen future is in the hands of a select few, and so it is, i shall fight for the cichlids, DOWN WITH THE PIRANHA WHOREMONGERS!!!
> [snapback]1081892[/snapback]​



















r1dermon! You have willingly admitted your loyalty to the cichlid species....... Therefore it is with no regret that you must also be sent to the re-education camps with puff and sadboy1981. Your fish are beneath us and now......so are you.

Instead of using your fish as feeders; my henchmen are going to kick over your tank and let you watch them die.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ahh, your henchmen can meet me and the partisan alliance on the battlefield with weapons in hand. i shall strike with the voracity of a flowerhorn and the strength of a jaguar. and so it starts


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

I LEAD THE "SS"

SILENT SERRAS


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Fearless Fuhrer Azeral...
I submit myself to you








I shall go to the re-education camps with open arms.

But you are a good leader who has spread my oscars
Oh great leader we must fight for those lesser fish have poisened our minds.
We must be victorious!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damnit...sadboy, regain yourself, you're not speaking in true tone, you're siding with EVIL(echo echo echo)....we must stay united and hold the front, the piranha reich is much too powerful for a select few cichlidites to hold down on our own. it is of utmost importance to cichlids everywhere that we strike with force and HEED NOT! bringeth the battle forth o azeral of the piranha reich, THE POWER OF CICHLIDS COMPELL YOU, THE POWER OF CICHLIDS COMPELL YOU!!!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

My loyal Elite Drone Army of Caribes are ready to serve you oh Mighty Fearless Fuhrer 








They shall assimilate







our brothers who have be poisoned by the lesser minds


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

OH FEARLESS LEADER PUFF OF THE CICHLID PARTISAN ALLIANCE, I AM BEGGING OF YOU, *INSTILL YOUR KNOWLEDGE*


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> OH FEARLESS LEADER PUFF OF THE CICHLID PARTISAN ALLIANCE, I AM BEGGING OF YOU, *INSTILL YOUR KNOWLEDGE
> [snapback]1081930[/snapback]​*


*
He can not hear you!
As we speak, your worthless leader mind is being purged.
He shall make a good drone. His piranha's shall join our ranks, and they shall be sent on kamikaze's missions.
Show loyalty and bow down ever so low in front of our Mighty Fearless Fuhrer Azeral, and he may show you mercy.*


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Im not on P-Fury all day and this Happens








A Cichlid Take over ....


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Heil De Fuhrer Azeral!

View attachment 66757


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Heil De Fuhrer Azeral!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

you guys had a long week I'm guessing....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Screw this crap, It's 38 degrees celcius outside and I'm gonna go get drunk


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Screw this crap, It's 38 degrees celcius outside and I'm gonna go get drunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just do it inside!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> I LEAD THE "SS"
> 
> SILENT SERRAS
> [snapback]1081917[/snapback]​


 I got the Piraya paratroopers together we shall all crush the punny ciclids and show them the true meaning of there exsistants....food


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Holy sh*t cha'll nuggas got too much time on your hands!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Holy sh*t cha'll nuggas got too much time on your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will at least I am being paid to use P-fury


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Holy sh*t cha'll nuggas got too much time on your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have way to much time


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

ENTER THE DARK FORCE!

You guys think you are so tough? Well I am the leader of the Saltwater tribe. We have been around for decades, swimming the oceans, while you float around in stagnant pools of your own filth.

By the power of OMEN (Nemo), I am telling you to stand down!

THEY MAKE TAKE OUR TANK SPACE....

BUT THEY WILL NEVER...TAKE....OUR

FREEEDOM!

--Dan


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Holy sh*t cha'll nuggas got too much time on your hands!
> ...


Fuckin right!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ENTER THE DARK FORCE!
> 
> You guys think you are so tough? Well I am the leader of the Saltwater tribe. We have been around for decades, swimming the oceans, while you float around in stagnant pools of your own filth.
> 
> ...


pfft, when the polars melt the oceans will flood with fresh water and

youll die


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ENTER THE DARK FORCE!
> 
> You guys think you are so tough? Well I am the leader of the Saltwater tribe. We have been around for decades, swimming the oceans, while you float around in stagnant pools of your own filth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Dannyboy and the Salt water tribe, this is your call to arms against the Nazi filth!!!Join us in our fight against these feral pigs!!!

cichlid partisans, i have risen from the so called "re-education' camps, to come back and lead the fight against these aggressors.

R1dermon- you have been appoint 2IC (2nd in command), put in charge of the newly created SDS...the Special Dovii Service. the most aggressive of all the units. they are small in number, but big on brawn.

Yes, Fuhrer Azeral, you might have more men, and might be better equipped than us. but we have more heart, character, courage, and pure aggression. your Nazi propoganda is showing obvious weakness, as you think our forces are nonexistent. but you will be proven wrong. for our numbers do not lie out in the open. but are simply waiting for the time to attack when you are the weakest. your large but weaker force will cower at the site of our forces advancing. never will there be such a monumental battle in the history of the aquatic world...the time is upon us comrades. RISE UP!!!!!!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Azeral said:


> De Fuhrer Azeral's Log supplemental:
> 
> It is with determined resolve and vicious hatred that we shall strike down the mongrolization of fish keeping. All dissidents to the cause of purity in fish tanks shall be terminated.
> 
> ...


Just so you stop looking like an idiot,... well to people who speak german, it is *der Führer* , sorry but I had to say something.

EDIT: I dont want my party to look stupid. Sieg Piranha!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > De Fuhrer Azeral's Log supplemental:
> ...


Dude, it's close enough (off by one letter)... Besides you knew what he meant...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jesus Christ, you guys sound like fuckin RPG nerds. Only you're talking about fish which makes it like 10000x douchier.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Jesus Christ, you guys sound like fuckin RPG nerds. Only you're talking about fish which makes it like 10000x douchier.
> [snapback]1082151[/snapback]​


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dude we are all NERDS if you think about it. We keep Fish and talk about them everyday....

GOSH


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Dude we are all NERDS if you think about it. We keep Fish and talk about them everyday....
> 
> GOSH
> [snapback]1082171[/snapback]​


I discuss them on occasion with this board. I do not use my imagination to create my own "faction" dedicated to one type and then try to "war" with other factions made up of my imagination.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude we are all NERDS if you think about it. We keep Fish and talk about them everyday....
> ...


when your harbors are bombed then youll join a side


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I align with the NPP and to prove my aliances I shall be sacrificing many $1.49 convicts, and dempseys to the mighty piranhas. Once the convict fry in my 10G become large enough to be woth EATING they too shall perish in the mighty jaws!!

There is NO LIMIT on how much of yous we can EAT..

FOOD


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Killer, the 3 blades, and the 2 razors at your command azeral.....we will show no mercy







and we will decimate all who oppose our stronghold.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

a species which eats each other no matter how large the size cannot be mistaken for their intelligence, they are insolent fools down beneath the scales and teeth. they know not what they do and they should therefore be exterminated for they cause a great threat to the cichlid genus. the partisan force MUST stand tall to hold back the reich and regain superiority. these battles shall be fought in waters of the freshest nature, and so sir dannyboy, as noble as your quest may seem to be, you shall die along side all of your noble, yet idiotic soldiers as soon as you advance your forces. to the SERRA leader, we are not worried about your advance, you eat each other far too often...it is because of this reason of fact that those that pose the greatest threat, and the ones which should be scorned the most should be the family of pygocentrus. the caribe tribe and the natteri coalition shall be crushed with vengeance until nothing is left except debris and blood. the cichlid force shall prevail.

it is good to have you back Puff, oh fearless leader of the cichlid partisan alliance. together we shall rule again!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude we are all NERDS if you think about it. We keep Fish and talk about them everyday....
> ...


Man, would you settle? Stop acting all high and mighty, this is just fun!



MR.FREEZ said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...












--Dan


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...


I find it fun making fun of you guys. Using your logic you should be the one doing the settling.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranhas aint got sh*t on these badasses:

Dragon Morays









Lionfish









Clown Trigger









And, and of course...









You all=Saltwater's bitches!

--Dan


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

oh yeah??bring em to the amizon, i'd love to watch them die a slow and painful death due to salt deprivation. TO THE PARTISAN ALLIANCE!!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

the cichlid partisan alliance is growing stronger by the hour. Don't worry Puff, the ACSF (african cichlid strike force) is slowly advancing to join forces with your guys. We may be veggies but we shall still fight for whats right

VIVA LA CHICLIDIA!! (if that makes sense, i wouldnt know im drunk)


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Jesus Christ, you guys sound like fuckin RPG nerds. Only you're talking about fish which makes it like 10000x douchier.
> [snapback]1082151[/snapback]​


dude i am an rpg nerd!!!!! World of warcraft for life









edit - I HAVE JOINED THE CICHLID PARTISAN ALLIANCE. And formed alliances with the saltwater alliance.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ahh yes, and with the strength and determination of the african batallions, we shall hold strong the resolve that is our driving force in all of this. best of luck comrade. may your trip from africa be an easy one.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Christ, you guys sound like fuckin RPG nerds. Only you're talking about fish which makes it like 10000x douchier.
> ...


No! You have an afro you're too cool for that, damnit!

This will sadden Gordeez.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


actually i was kidding







i dont even have any fish anymore. all i have is a dog. I HAVE JOINED THE CANINE ALLIANCE


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

as the second in command of the cichlid partisan alliance, i hence-forth set a precident, that ALL reaches of allies of the CPA are to BREAK TIES with the saltwater alliance. they are of no use to us, we fight our battles in non salene waters and wage our wars on a seperate playing field. the saltwater alliance has tried prudently to recruit members of the partisan alliance for its own disposal. again, i broadcast this message as the second in command of the cichlid partisan alliance, anyone caught with ties to the saltwater alliance shall be cast away to fend for themselves in the raging torrent of shoaling piranhas which comes looking to fight. we shall never conceid defeat, we shall fight on!!!!


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> :rock:
> 
> Im an outcast, cause I own both... I will burn too
> 
> ...


I own both as well, and I like my Cichlids better, at least their more entertaining, but I do get alot of enjoyment out of my P as well.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

negative on the cease of alliance with the ST.







the saltwater tribe provide a very important part of our forces. together we own the worlds water bodies, and shall destroy the tooth-ed scum! combined with the African squads we are growing by the minute!

the Saltwater team can take up positions at the mouths of every river, tributary, and flood deltas on the planet. from there we have the piranhas stuck in the middle of a 2 bad realiteis. turn upriver to get harassed by the CPA's aggression, or feel the wrath of some of the saltwater squads...

NPP, your end is fast approaching...

as for the sacrifice of convict cichlids...that means nothing to us. for the convicts are like clones to us, because of their ability to procreate so prolifically. they arent always proven warriors, but they do their duty. even my lead fish takes convicts for food. we view them like the chinese view eating bear gallbladder. by eating them, the fish absorbs the aggression of the convict, and it helps to send them into even more of a frenzy


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

YOU WILL ALL DIE!!!
Anyone who sides with the Cichlid Partisans UNITE shall die. Serve us, you will be speard as our slaves. Those who are loyal will be allowed to eat our scapes of food and will LIVE.

Those who side aganist us, shall be kept in breeding tanks and will be our CATTLE.

The foolish Saltwater Tribe can have the oceans. We need not worrie about them. We shall control the sweet FREASH Water and all of the land.

We the Pygo Clan travel in VAST numbers. Regardless of how big or how many we find, all of the lesser fish shall fall down before us.

My Elite Drone Army of Caribes are already making their way up to the northern rivers and lakes. They shall take over new land. Those who stand in there way will meet their doom.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you will meet heavy resistance in the rivers and lakes, no matter where you go, you will meet us. whether it be north, west, east, or south, you will likely fall victim to the hyperaggressive minions of the CPA. you forget that you are used the movement of the river, and rely on your environment...we have adapted to these different locales, and will not back down until death falls upon us!!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

This is why we will only eat and destroy the strong. We shall keep the rest as slaves and breed them for food. Foolish Puff, we no not to eat all of our food. We have sent thousands of our monsters to the north. First we break you defense, then we send in the smaller army to set up bases all over the north. We have thousands of the Red Devil Eye Rhom's being sent out as death squads all over the southern rivers in South America. They will stop your freedom fighters.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Here is where I stand on the matter


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

you know what. how bout we make a payara alliance. THEY EAT PIRANHA IN THE WILD!!!!!

I HEREBY DECLARE MYSELF LEADER OF THE PAYARA


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> Here is where I stand on the matter
> [snapback]1082434[/snapback]​


Your tanks may be strong, but they dont stand a chance aganist thousands of anti-tank killers. We may lose a few battles but we will win the War.


----------



## YoungO (Jun 6, 2005)

i YoungO hearby give myself whole heartedly to the cause of destroying the lesser minded (not to mention uglier) piranahs. Puff i am at your disposle. the O in my name stands for oscar a symble of brute force and size. my horde of convits is rappidly growing and currently numbering over 200. who said that piranahs are better armed? my texas and jack dempsey are ready and able to shred any piranah. my green terror while still small, is on his way to becoming a lean mean killing machine. CICHLID PARTISANS!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> you know what. how bout we make a payara alliance. THEY EAT PIRANHA IN THE WILD!!!!!
> 
> I HEREBY DECLARE MYSELF LEADER OF THE PAYARA
> [snapback]1082436[/snapback]​


You beat me to it. I want a more general group. The non-piranha characin alliance (NPCA).

Here's the flag:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

I think its safe to say the P's are owned, officially. Now lets them respawn so we can eat their babies









--Dan


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think its safe to say the P's are owned, officially. Now lets them respawn so we can eat their babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for that the 50 or so >.5" convict fry I have will join the boys in the big tank tonight


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Worthless soldiers you have
We have been working on creating Super Piranha's
You shall all bow down to us


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

after careful reconsideration i have come around to see the point about the alliance with our salt-water allies. with this new breed of "super piranhas" our expert cichlidites cannot come to a conclusion weather this new species can exist in salt solutions. for my original recommendation, i hereby appologize. someone of my rank should never recommend and set forth such rediculous and radical rules for the partisan force. next time i will meet with you and the other war generals and discuss the battlefront to include strategy. currently we've got 4 batallions controlling 4 fronts. we've seen no casualties, however, the fields have been quiet, other than the stray guerilla shoal, there has been relatively no activity. im standing by further instruction. GOD BLESS THE CPU!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> after careful reconsideration i have come around to see the point about the alliance with our salt-water allies. with this new breed of "super piranhas" our expert cichlidites cannot come to a conclusion weather this new species can exist in salt solutions. for my original recommendation, i hereby appologize. someone of my rank should never recommend and set forth such rediculous and radical rules for the partisan force. next time i will meet with you and the other war generals and discuss the battlefront to include strategy. currently we've got 4 batallions controlling 4 fronts. we've seen no casualties, however, the fields have been quiet, other than the stray guerilla shoal, there has been relatively no activity. im standing by further instruction. GOD BLESS THE CPU!!!
> [snapback]1082572[/snapback]​


better watch out

we got some sh*t for you


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

One of our SS have spotted an base of PeaCock Bass in Rio Xingu ... The SS has been trained to be silent and went unnotice. They have reported that base to have over 500 Fully Grown PeaCock and some lite armed Neons as support. After careful planning by the warroom. This is a perfect chance to test our Super Rhoms. We shall only send in 50 Super Rhoms. This is the perfect ground to show the CPU that we are a force that shall destory all who stand aganist us.

First reports of the battle show that the enemy was will prepared for the attack and were actully over 800 strong. They were able to destory the first lite platoon of Super Rhoms. But reports tells us, that the platoon of only 5 Super Rhoms killed over 100 Bass.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

first we will send out our line of defense... midases to pwn the pygo army... flowehorns and doviis will then be sent in to crush the remaining serra forces

cichlids victory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hmm i am going to have to get in on the cichlid moovement, as long as you make me a general, i own some dovii now
















puff


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

reports are vague and scarce at best, however, we believe these attackers of serra's shall receed and the patching can begin. with the approval of puff, i'd like to employ the flying flowerhorns batallion to whipe out their base of caribe. the base is fortified with exodons at the gates as runners, any attack must be swift, i'd also like to send a batallion of astronotus ocellatus to devour every last exodon runner at the base, that way we have the element of surprise and the schoaling pygo's will be crushed with the ultimate cichlid force! standby all units for puffs decision.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

acestro said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > you know what. how bout we make a payara alliance. THEY EAT PIRANHA IN THE WILD!!!!!
> ...


i like that name. its got a nice ring to it


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Here is where I stand on the matter
> [snapback]1082434[/snapback]​


Aw man, you beat me to the pic and I didn 't even know it!







I love posting that pic.

I'm just a non-p guy in a p-world...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

add my 9 Flowerhorns to the ranks of Cichlid Partisians. Im sure they can waste any Piranha that gets in their way....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

WorldBelow07 said:


> you know what. how bout we make a payara alliance. THEY EAT PIRANHA IN THE WILD!!!!!
> 
> I HEREBY DECLARE MYSELF LEADER OF THE PAYARA
> [snapback]1082436[/snapback]​


they eat p's in the wild but die at 12" for no reason in an aquarium there for sorry but you lose. bye bye
wes


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So.... these wars are fought in glass boxes?.... how sad.....


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

i too shall give my self
to the nazi p party


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

acestro said:


> So.... these wars are fought in glass boxes?.... how sad.....
> [snapback]1083231[/snapback]​


well ummmm.....acrylic too....and bodies of water i guess?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Grnlemonade- welcome to the force. i will appoint my FH to your FLying Flowerhorn squad. with his added help, im sure victory will be yours.

RBP- after seeing the way your minions fought the hordes of ugly serras, you are hereby granted CO of the SDS. Grnlemonade can take over the western and southern Flying Flowerhorn units, while i will retain command of the northern and eastern units.

pyschofish and all other members of the NPCA are welcome to join our ranks. the fact that you make mere meals out of these supposed 'killer's makes you even more valuable to our goals. Good luck my friends.

R1- go ahead with those plans, as they seem sound and well planned out. Grnlemonade will accompany you with his FF batallions, and together victory will come to you. reinforcements are availage, just splash your tail, and some crack SDS 4 fish patrols will be dropped in for support. the payara are also at your disposal to help chase down the lowly exodons. for the payara is a swift predator.

CPA and our allies, the time is drawing nearer. close in your ranks on these scum, and snuff them out like the murderous cannibals they are.

we now outnumber them, and have new units who can bring total chaotic destruction with the flap of a tail. victory is ours comrades!!

as for the neons the NPP speak of. they are not our soldiers, but our scouts and flagmen. they see you coming from miles away, and give us time to enforce our defenses.

the battle at Fort Caribe is still in full swing. many corpses litter the riverbed. but the fight must go on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

As the leader of the The Order of Marine life (TOM), I hereby vanquish both of you to lives of pain and salinitization! Sooner or later the freshwaters of the world will be poisoned by man, and you will try to escape into the waters of the fresh seas.

You will die! Salt water + Freshwater fish = Victory for TOM!

--Dan


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > you know what. how bout we make a payara alliance. THEY EAT PIRANHA IN THE WILD!!!!!
> ...


probably cuz people dont give them the room they deserve


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Dannyboy- are you saying you wish to become enemies of both parties??? you will undoubtedly make many enemies through this action. the saltwater bodies of the world are ridden with pollution, and you will no doubt meet your end at some point.

why be a traitor? in the eyes of the CPA, and i assume the NPP, you are even lowlier than the scummy FF, the Federation of Feeders, who arent even good enought to feed either forces.

you're treading lightly dannyboy, for you may have awoken a giant between both parties, and it might get ugly...very ugly...Horatio Sanz ugly...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

my flowerhorn just signed up for the movement


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

come and join my Flying Flowerhorn squadron up north. Grnlemonade has a quite formidable force down south.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I for one am on the cichlid side. I only have this to say


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

somebody should do some CPA propoganda. who is the Cichlid Alliance propoganda agent? noone has stepped forward???
must be proficient at photoshopping and stirring the sh!t pot.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i am not that great at photo shoping as you can tell by my art work haha. I use paint.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well we can always make a propoganda TEAM?lol. i use paint too.hahaha. but i can barely add text...but thats not my job! leading is!!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

this whole thread has got to be one of the weirdest, but yet funniest things i have seen in a while.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

wierd is right!







I just smoke a fat bowl, and come and read the stuff. im like 1 minute fresh from a bowl, about to take the dogs out.lol...

i see the fascist NPP's presence is dwindling... Fuhrer Azeral is failing his cause!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

You are weak Puff, You forget about SadBoy!
I am the most evil man you shall ever meet.
The Fuhrer Azeral is off over seeing the creation of our Super Piranha's.
We have been working on creating Super Piranha over 10 years now.
We have been preparing for this great war, even during times of peace,
we were preparing for the Great War.
You may have soliders that are bigger and faster then our ruthless Piranhas.
But none or your soliders can match the mighty power of the Super Piranhas.
Have you forgotten about the death toll at PeaCock Bass in Rio Xingu.
Our Super Rhoms destroy and eat everything in there path. 
Our soliders killed over 600 Bass and the rest left swimming for there pointless lifes.
We only lost 17 soliders.
We have sent in over 30,000 Caribes & Pirya to reinforce our Caribe Base.
As we speak they are only 10 klicks away.
We shall be your MASTERS, for we are the MASTER FISH.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

so what? you are the equivalent of Rudolf Hess? Hitler's bumboy?? we are not scared of you. you will perish the same way as Hess, hanging from the rafters...or gasping for breath out of water...
the battle at Rio Xingu was but a small victory for you. that was but one batallion of peacock bass, and far from our best trained. you have yet to meet our best.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Puff said:


> wierd is right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dude i wish i lived by you. We could smoke a couple bowls make fun of piranhas. Have a good time man. I will smoke a blunt in a few minutes man, i need to see what your saying is so funny about this thread when your high haha.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

u guys are funny and have wayyy too much time on your hands....









ok thats it im making another video..









it will show the true might if the piranha... resistance is futile


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man, too bad i didnt take a video of all 5 of my 3.5-4.5 inch RBPs, cowering in a corner, squeezed together into a tiny ball, and my 2 inch(max) FH sitting there flaring his fins and shaking at them. every time a P would look at him, it would freak out and smash the glass in fear....FEAR OF THE CPA!!!!!!

Avatar God- i think you're younger than me, but its all good. a bowl is a bowl.lol.
up where i live so many ppl blaze. i smoke all the time with the lady that cleans the house, my moms friend, my dads friend, neighbours, gfs neighbours, even a teacher the day we finished our final exams.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Puff said:


> man, too bad i didnt take a video of all 5 of my 3.5-4.5 inch RBPs, cowering in a corner, squeezed together into a tiny ball, and my 2 inch(max) FH sitting there flaring his fins and shaking at them. every time a P would look at him, it would freak out and smash the glass in fear....FEAR OF THE CPA!!!!!!
> 
> Avatar God- i think you're younger than me, but its all good. a bowl is a bowl.lol.
> up where i live so many ppl blaze. i smoke all the time with the lady that cleans the house, my moms friend, my dads friend, neighbours, gfs neighbours, even a teacher the day we finished our final exams.
> [snapback]1083651[/snapback]​


Age dosent matter when your blazin haha. The oldest guy i smoked with was 37 and that was my old boss. lmao


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sir puffs a lot...here is my log...we called in the flying flowerhorns for a second wave attack, unfortunately the first wave of piyara ate so many exo's that they grew to 12" rapidly and died before they could reach the main gates of the pygo camp. i've sent 4 divisions of flowerhorns and 1 division of dovii to blast through as a formittable second wave, we've taken 1,000 prisoner caribe's, unfortunately, out of the 1000, there are a mere 6 left, they've eaten each other like the morons they are...anyway, the flowerhorns battered and killed over 10,000 of the NPP's troops, the other 19,000 ran away scared. we tried to gather the fastest swimming convicts, however, they couldnt keep up with the overgrown tetras. we believe they're hold up in a camp approximately 4 clicks to the west of the pygo base. we're going to send scouts to detail and survey the area, as well as to give us an idea of what to expect in terms of troop numbers. the dovii suffered no casualties, and the flying flowerhorns report 7 members missing 14 injuries, mostly fin nips. more news as it comes in from the front....

also, be advised, dannyboy is a trecherous leader, he's a traitor to his allies and means no good to come to us. thus, my original suggestion is presented once again...cut all ties and let him fend for himself.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

this has just got a little to weird for me.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i guess you guys didnt hear about our new infantry...

over 10,000,000 convict fry will be ready for battle in 2 months


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Im on team Pichlida. It part piranha, part cichlid. Its pretty much my favorite animal ever!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Im on team Pichlida. It part piranha, part cichlid. Its pretty much my favorite animal ever!
> [snapback]1083747[/snapback]​


haha reminded me of the liger


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol...what type of skills do they have...bowstaff skills? numchuck skills?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> lol...what type of skills do they have...bowstaff skills? numchuck skills?
> [snapback]1083754[/snapback]​


They can pretty much bite a cows head off. I saw it one time, I was like, "Dang"


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

One time one attacked my cousin, so I shot it with a friggin 12 gauge.

Animal control tried to arrest me, I was like "It was attacking my cousing what would YOU do in a situation like that??


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

do the cons have large talons?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

flowerhorn you fat lard, come get some pellets!!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Attn:
BROTHERS IN ARM'S!
All though CPU has taken many of our Caribe brothers in. They failed to brian wash them. 
All soliders have been ORDER to die in Honor.
We have provided each solider with an bomb that can be eaten.
Once the bomb reachs the stomach, it will take out everything within 100 feet.
The CPU has thousands of breeding tank set-up, they know they dont stand a chance aganist the NPP.
Only in numbers may they have a chance.
Our Mighty Fuhrer Azeral saw this in a dream, and he has propared for 
this.'
We have set-up hundereds of cloning locations thought out the world.
There locations are secret.
These locations have the abilty to clone full grown piranhas within a weeks time.
If you die in battle, you shall be immortal.
You DNA will be used to recreate thousands.
None of you will ever die.
We have lost thousands of brothers while expertmenting this new
process.
There deaths were not in vein.
We shall over come.
Each base has in route thousands of soliders to reinforce.
Take not POW, only spear the females. 
We shall use the females to creat our cattle.
But those who side with us must be spread and they shall
live as slaves.
We have scouts searching for the location of their leader Puff.
We have word that we are closing in on the location of there second in command r1dermon.
We must capture him ALIVE!
Do not worry about the leader DannyBoy, we are working on creating
Soliders that can breath sait water.
But first we must take over all of the freash water before we attack the salt.
WE WILL RULE ALL THE FEASH AND THE SALT!!
THE NPP WILL RULE ALL THE FREASH AND THE SALT!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

we have arranged a massive sewer dumpage at the mouth of every river, to kill of the saltwater bottomfeeders.

Sadboy-the battles become more intense as time moves on. the last battle was just the beginning.

R1- i have deployed the neon tetra scouts up ahead. and have deployed small units of convicts and salvinis in with them for protection. me must follow the cowardly caribes to their camp, and finish them off there. from there we must move upon the cloning stations. then we will dispatch SDS, FF, and all other available units to deliver the final blow. Go forth allies!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

De Fuhrer Azeral's Propaganda speech

'The struggle between the people and the hatred amongst them is being nurtured by very specific interested parties namely the CPA. It is a small, rootless, international clique that is turning the piranha owners against each other, that does not want them to have peace ... It is the people who are at home both nowhere and everywhere, who do not have anywhere a soil on which they have grown up, but who live in Berlin today, in Brussels tomorrow, Paris the day after that, and then again in Prague or Vienna or London, and who feel at home everywhere. [Man in audience shouts "The CPA!'] They are the only ones who can be addressed as international, because they conduct their business everywhere, but the people cannot follow them.'

We must root them out of every town, city, and home in the world. The keeping of lesser species must be erradicated and owners taken to the gallows. Pay heed to my words and continue the fight against the heathen army.

Audio Transpict of my Speech:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/war/av/hitler_speech_1.ram


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Puff said:


> man, too bad i didnt take a video of all 5 of my 3.5-4.5 inch RBPs, cowering in a corner, squeezed together into a tiny ball, and my 2 inch(max) FH sitting there flaring his fins and shaking at them. every time a P would look at him, it would freak out and smash the glass in fear....FEAR OF THE CPA!!!!!!
> 
> Avatar God- i think you're younger than me, but its all good. a bowl is a bowl.lol.
> up where i live so many ppl blaze. i smoke all the time with the lady that cleans the house, my moms friend, my dads friend, neighbours, gfs neighbours, even a teacher the day we finished our final exams.
> [snapback]1083651[/snapback]​


throw your







ass fh in the same water as my 20" piraya, i have deployed. it will be a short battle.
wes


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

this thread pissed me off so i fed my 7" albino oscar to my 7.5" rhom


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

this thread pissed me off so i gave my flowerhorn roids and it grew to 30"


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> this thread pissed me off so i fed my 7" albino oscar to my 7.5" rhom
> [snapback]1084088[/snapback]​


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> this thread pissed me off so i fed my 7" albino oscar to my 7.5" rhom
> [snapback]1084088[/snapback]​











Are you going to join the NPP


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Piranha King- wow, you must be pretty tough if you have a big fish..lol, jackoff. a 3 inch fish against a 20 inch fish, good one man, shows your brains true intellectual potential. also shows why you keep piranhas...

Azeral- we will meet your attempts at every streetcorner, alleyway, and fish tank. nowhere shall you have peace, until you are thrown out of our land.!!!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Puff said:


> Piranha King- wow, you must be pretty tough if you have a big fish..lol, jackoff. a 3 inch fish against a 20 inch fish, good one man, shows your brains true intellectual potential. also shows why you keep piranhas...
> 
> Azeral- we will meet your attempts at every streetcorner, alleyway, and fish tank. nowhere shall you have peace, *until you are thrown out of our land*.!!!!
> [snapback]1084282[/snapback]​


I think you mean "our waters"


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my bad...the generals and i had a long night out last night


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Puff said:


> my bad...the generals and i had a long night out last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puff, you and I stand before eachother at last.

View attachment 66954


Die CPA scum


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

NEGATIVE

THE CPA AND NPCA HAVE JOINED FORCES AND YOU ALL WILL DIE. NPCA HAVE TEETH TOO MUUHHUHHIHAHAHHHAHAHA


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

run and hide Fuhrer Rodent!!! 
you know that you are on your last legs, you are trying to take me on man to man, when you know that your effort is futile. i accept your challege, Her Azeral!!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

We will WIN!
I will fight to my last dying breath if I have to.
Our childerns furture are at stake here.
We must allow our childern to mix with these lesser fish.
We piranhas are pure and smarter.
We shall destroy the CPA and there allies where ever they hide.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

...no you wont...














CPA PARTISANS STAND TALL AND WITH BRAWN. WE SHALL NEVER SUBSIDE!!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Her Azeral and I met in a remote part of the Amazon River system for our duel...we came face to face, intent on tearing eachother apart. but as we glared at eachother, we both came to realize something. what is so different between us? we are both dedicated fish keepers, and work hard to instill proper care of aquatic species, (whether we like eachother's choices or not). We enjoy the raw carnage that our particular preference in species exibits, whether it be the raw aggression of cichlids, or the gaping jaw or razor sharp teeth of the piranhas. Why must there be a division amongst us, just for a particular preference in species?

Many souls have lost their lives in this short but brutal war. from the SDS's original losses, to the massacre of the caribes, and inturn the neons...it has reached a point where the goal of this war has lost its meaning, and the loss of life is just not worth it.

we must now join forces, and make a pledge to inform people how to care properly for their fish. No flaming, no pointing fingers. We must take it as one, and let the hobby and this site reach its zenith in the coming years.

I offer an olive branch to Her Azeral, and 2 white doves (sorry, but one has a gimped wing, so wont be flying...instead it will be sacrificed to the NPP. I offer my handshake to finish this brutality.










Cmdr. General Puff
CPA


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Puff said:


> Her Azeral and I met in a remote part of the Amazon River system for our duel...we came face to face, intent on tearing eachother apart. but as we glared at eachother, we both came to realize something. what is so different between us? we are both dedicated fish keepers, and work hard to instill proper care of aquatic species, (whether we like eachother's choices or not). We enjoy the raw carnage that our particular preference in species exibits, whether it be the raw aggression of cichlids, or the gaping jaw or razor sharp teeth of the piranhas. Why must there be a division amongst us, just for a particular preference in species?
> 
> Many souls have lost their lives in this short but brutal war. from the SDS's original losses, to the massacre of the caribes, and inturn the neons...it has reached a point where the goal of this war has lost its meaning, and the loss of life is just not worth it.
> 
> ...


Puff, I accept your olive branch. All fish keepers can live together without flaming one another. I'll post this song to commemorate our truce.

http://www.azeral.net/files/Piranha/Tupac_...r_-_Changes.mp3

Note:







Thanks for joining in on Puff and I's satire. Poking fun at elitist fish owners.









De Fuhrer Azeral signing off.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Puff pulls out his trusty bong, a big bag of weed, a keg, and kicks off the night.

no scrapping people, we are supposed to be celebrating...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Puff said:


> Puff pulls out his trusty bong, a big bag of weed, a keg, and kicks off the night.
> 
> no scrapping people, we are supposed to be celebrating...
> 
> ...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

wow


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> wow
> [snapback]1085083[/snapback]​


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> [snapback]1085652[/snapback]​


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > Her Azeral and I met in a remote part of the Amazon River system for our duel...we came face to face, intent on tearing eachother apart. but as we glared at eachother, we both came to realize something. what is so different between us? we are both dedicated fish keepers, and work hard to instill proper care of aquatic species, (whether we like eachother's choices or not). We enjoy the raw carnage that our particular preference in species exibits, whether it be the raw aggression of cichlids, or the gaping jaw or razor sharp teeth of the piranhas. Why must there be a division amongst us, just for a particular preference in species?
> ...


But I wanted to test out my new piranha's


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

then throw in some mollies


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

satire!!!??? i really fed my oscar to my rhom


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Puff said:


> Dannyboy- are you saying you wish to become enemies of both parties??? you will undoubtedly make many enemies through this action. the saltwater bodies of the world are ridden with pollution, and you will no doubt meet your end at some point.
> 
> why be a traitor? in the eyes of the CPA, and i assume the NPP, you are even lowlier than the scummy FF, the Federation of Feeders, who arent even good enought to feed either forces.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? What is a Flowerhorn going to do to a Great White? Or an Orca? Than are 10x the amount of fish in the ocean than there are in the FW bodies of the world! I dont see anyone Scuba diving in Lake Ontario!!!

We've also added Anemones to our legions. How will you get past thier stinging apendages? Not even a Great White can survive digestion of these, a weak Piranha wouldnt stand a chance!

--Dan


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah, we've come to that conclusion.lol.

it doesnt really matter tho, seeing as SW fish stay in SW (except a few), and FW fish stay in FW, so they dont cross paths...and either theory cant logically or practically be tested.lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

So we are at peace now?

--Dan


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> wow[snapback]1085083[/snapback]​


Yeah, just wow....















What happened???


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yup, all species of the world's water bodies.
we had to stop the carnage







lol

who knows, one day there might be another revolution...


----------

